# Rlt4 Invasion



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Couldn't work out what it was the RLT4 reminded me of.

Then it dawned on me!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I like that PG

That's my wall paper for a few weeks!!

MIKE.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Peej,

I think you may be as poorly as me.










Well, not quite perhaps.






























Good pic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like it PG , very good.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another one!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Great pictures pg, fred.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Very impressive PG









What software do you use to achieve this visual trickery?

(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I used paint shop pro (ver 5) that I got free off a magazine (I think they are up to version 8 or 9 now).

Basically the main images were nicked off the web( http://www.desktopstarships.com/wallpaper.html has some great wallpaper but there are loads more out there just do a google for wallpaper.)

I took loads of photo's of the watch from various angles then fliped them aroud to get the right position re sized them to the scale I wanted then changed the colouring. Cut and paste to get them in the main image then just tidy up around the edges etc.

The 1st one took about an hour after I'd found the images I wanted to use and the second about 20 minutes. (had a spare morning to have a play around today).


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks PG

I use PSP v6.0

After seeing your images, I'm definitely going to invest some time looking at it in more depth. I imagine I'm only using a fraction of what it's capable of

One more question - when you say "cut and paste" - do you mean that literally?

I thought the only way to merge images was with layers......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cut & paste? Yes and no!

what you have to do is use the free hand selection tool (the one that loos like a lasso) to draw around the image (for eg the rlt4's in my images). Click in the image and this creates a "floating section". In the layer pallette you should see "Background" and "floating section" in a box. Click and drag the box with "floating section" written in it into the new background and release. This should then "paste" the floating section you just "cut" into the new background.

Use the + positioning tool to move it where you want. Then zoom in to tidy up the edges with the paint brush etc. It's a lot easier if you can make both backgrounds the same colour to start with and sci fi on a black space background are easiest of all.

There are some good tutorials on the web if you have a google around.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Fantastic.......

I like the lighting....

Perhaps we could have a fleet of Dreadnoughts defending the earth from the attacking RLT 4s ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tim,

I thought the RLT's were the defenders?

I reckon the RLT's would win, lighter, more manouverable. Though fewer in number, perhaps.

If the first wave of the enemy breaks the RLT4's sheild, we have the RLT6 in reserve. A cheap, light weight fighter available in larger numbers and flown by some dedicated pilots.

The enemy should be aware that the RLT7, our latest ship, is soon to engage them.

RLT world is not an easy target.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan

Fighting talk...

You must be a Klingon









-Tim


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tim,

Klingon's are most honourable. Perhaps Roy's next watch should be the RLT "ghal", which means "be jealous".

I'd like to see an RLT dress watch with a 9ct gold case with a workman like mechanical movement installed.

Though I am considered a bit of a bugger, I may have good taste?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmmm.........

I'm not sure I understand your obscure reference to jealousy, however I am impressed by your grasp of Klingon.

I always knew that English was probably not your first language









-Tim


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

ericp said:


> Hmmmm.........
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your obscure reference to jealousy, however I am impressed by your grasp of Klingon.
> 
> ...


I believe what Stan is hinting at may possibly be a feeling of protectiveness for the RLT line of watches by some forum contributors. I would certainly not classify it as jealousy.

THANKS for the insight though, about English not being Stan's first language. I could never put my finger on the reason for his unique approach to the world but the language thing may just explain it.

OBTW, welcome back Tim. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Mike,

Hope all is well in NH....

I have been really busy of late. in fact I've been busy all night.

I'm off to bed now...

I've been battling with an ancient VMS system and a group of recalitrant operators all night.

Cheers.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You're obviously in the wrong job Pg


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ericp said:


> Perhaps we could have a fleet of Dreadnoughts defending the earth from the attacking RLT 4s ?


 That would be great but could cause a conflict as the Commander of the Dread's would be wearing a RLT4 as he always does.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gentlemen, please let me clarify two points.

Firstly, using "ghal" as a name for an RLT watch would mean that it creates envy in those that see it.

Secondly, I was borne of this Earth but much of my time is spent dealing with odd alien life forms from a wide cultural spectrum.

Some of this cultural pollution can adversely affect my profession and counselling is given to all employees. This is never 100% effective and many of my colleagues are permanently injured by this infection (I also have it).









Bearing this in mind, please spare a kind though for those of us who work in retail.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RLT watches create envy in me







.

I am but human and suffer all the frailties that entails ( and a few more ).









Are you speaking in code Stan?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes Ian, it's called English.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

to you with knobs on


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

luvely


----------

